# Just waiting.....



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

I am sat with my girl who is 66 days pregnant today just waiting......... i wondered what other people do when they have kittens due?
I have had girls who want to be left alone then others that wont settle and get on with it untill you are there with them(like this one).

So what do you do whilst your waiting...a good book, browse the web(as i am now), write your life history??????

A x


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Hiya,

Just under 2 weeks to go here but i sure know how you're feeling!

I try to keep myself busy and act as normal really. Waiting actively drives you crazy!

Double check your birthing equipment and go over the paperwork for after they are born, think of names etc etc...

It can seem like a lifetime but you will soon be very busy so enjoy the peace whilst you still have it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

With my last litter I sat all day with her, the lap-top and a book. Left my son on watch while I cooked dinner and she had the first just as we finished eating - very considerate of her to wait


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Love your idea's, have managed to read some more of my book that i have had for ages.... have managed to do tea quickly and have a bath and shw is finally in her box and i do believe she is contracting!!! 

A x


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds positive!!! 

Keep us updated...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very exciting - hope to hear the patter of tiny paws very soon  Let us know how she gets on :thumbup:


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

1st one has arrived.... blue and white 134g 

A x


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Well done and good luck, I usually sit with my DS playing brain teasers and hubby bringing me tea and asking "anything yet" every 10 mins.


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Willow had a tough time... 3 boys and 2 girls... all blue and white 

Ranging from 135g to 162g poor girl.

A x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow - chunky babies  Hope mum and kits are all okay


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats great - congrats to Willow (great name btw  ) and to you xxxxx


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

congratulations to new mummies.

well done willow.

hope all is well, good luck


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Great, what a relief for you now its over.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

hope we get pictures when everyone is okay with it.... Congrats


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah, Snowrock - I'm an avid stalker of your website, ever since I clicked through to it from the link on the breeder of my NFC's website a few months ago  your last litter were all beeeeeeautiful! :001_wub:

I'm sure this litter will be just as gorgeous and well done to both Mummys


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

congratulations  :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

snowrockcats said:


> Willow had a tough time... 3 boys and 2 girls... all blue and white
> 
> Ranging from 135g to 162g poor girl.
> 
> A x


blimey a they are huge babies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations,.cant wait to see pictures._


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Dante said:


> Ah, Snowrock - I'm an avid stalker of your website, ever since I clicked through to it from the link on the breeder of my NFC's website a few months ago  your last litter were all beeeeeeautiful! :001_wub:
> 
> I'm sure this litter will be just as gorgeous and well done to both Mummys


Ooh, can we get a link to the web site please?


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Ooh, can we get a link to the web site please?


snowrock

hopefully this is the right one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

missmoomoo said:


> snowrock
> 
> hopefully this is the right one


*wow their cats are beautiful, cant wait to see the kittens, good website, with nice pics,*


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Aww congratulations!! 

Love your website too.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh gosh what gorgeous cats, cant wait to see the kittens. Does anyone know where this breeder is located?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh gosh what gorgeous cats, cant wait to see the kittens. Does anyone know where this breeder is located?


Lincolnshire I believe.


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Sorry i took so long to come back.... i couldn't sign in! lol

Thankyou everyone for your lovely kind words and thankyou for putting my website link up 

Willow and her gorgeous babies are doing very well.... such time wasters, i could sit and watch them all day 

Thankyou Dante for being such an avid stalker is your baby from Lincolnshire or Gloucestershire? 

When i can figure out how to do it i shall get some pics up!

Thankyou all again.

A x


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Neither, she's a Shropshire baby! 5 months old today  

Looking forward to pics soon  x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Dante said:


> Lincolnshire I believe.


Darn it! Why is it that so many NFC breeders seem to be located 'oop north' away from all us southerners?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Darn it! Why is it that so many NFC breeders seem to be located 'oop north' away from all us southerners?


I guess I'm lucky in Bristol as not far from in those breeders in Gloucestershire and we visit Pembrokeshire quite often where there are a few more. I remember years ago when getting colourpoint persian kittens years ago they came from Cornwall and Jersey


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

mmm I am now in lincolnshire after moving here from west sussex.... where are you snowrock lol I am coming over


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Aha was close but a Dante baby non the less eh?? ;-)

And Missmoomoo you are welcome to visit anytime but we shall have to check your pockets for furry bits when you leave!!!

We are nr Stamford in South Lincolnshire.

You have a breeder actually in Conningsby as he now has my Stud boy 

A x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats to mummy and to you  xx


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

snowrockcats said:


> Aha was close but a Dante baby non the less eh?? ;-)
> 
> And Missmoomoo you are welcome to visit anytime but we shall have to check your pockets for furry bits when you leave!!!
> 
> ...


Indeed, I couldn't believe Daddy was a Dante too - I took that as a sign she was the kitten for us (not to mention the fact she's a complete softie!) - He's a big beautiful boy though


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

He most certainly is, his mum is my best friend so know him well..... so your baby must be the nice brown tabby girl 

A x


----------

